# Wintertime Garage smoking



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

My cigar smoking has almost been reduced to zero since the Polar Vortex started in mid-November. I believe I've smoked a total of two cigars in the last 4-6 weeks which is highly disappointing.

I think I could possible smoke in the garage.

Thanks to a thread here, I've got the space heater figured out.

The next problem is keeping the garage from smelling like a cigar. My wife doesn't like the cigar smoke getting into the house and prefers that the garage doesn't smell like a cigar either. So...how do the garage smokers vent the garage while smoking? Just trying to get ideas here.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

try pipe smoking, hard to hide the stench of a cigar. I prefer pipes in the winter, as I can smoke for 10 minutes or so while outside and go back in. I live in MO though, so were still in the 50's. But I still only smoke a few cigars in the winter, usually just when I go to the b&m


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

I have no idea unless you install a vent and a fan of some sort. My winter smoke room is a former spare bedroom. I just crack the window and the fan does the rest.

However my wife likes the smell of cigars. The only reason I can't smoke anywhere else is because its really not healthy for our parrot.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Get your wife her own house. Problem solved


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

I tried a quick search here for you, but not a thorough one - there was a member on here last year who posted a pic of a small tent or ice-shanty that had set up in his garage. He had a comfy chair, a coffee table, and lamp and maybe a heater in there if I remember right. Then he used the top vent of the shanty chimney-style with dryer vent and a fan to suck the fresh garage air through the tent and vented the dryer hose to the outside. Slick.


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't reserve garage smoking for the winter! I live in Minnesota and no other state gets more frigid. We've got a 2-car attached garage where we park the cars. Also an additional 40' X 60' heated, insulated detached garage. I've got a television, stereo, workbench, etc. in there. It's really no where near as lavish as it might sound. I refer to it as my "private smoking lounge". Sometimes I feel like I spend more time out there than I do in the house.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Yea I remember that guy, his set up was awesome


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a 2 car finished garage. I back the cars out, open the garage window a crack and leave the door a foot or two away from being closed. Have to hug up pretty close to the heater when it gets below about 20 degrees. The window and the door provide pretty good air flow on most evenings. When I'm done I'll open the door and leave it for maybe 30 minutes while I'm inside getting fully warmed back up. Close the window, put the cars back, and lower the door. The next day there is the slightest cigar odor that lingers, but never in the cars. I think 2 days is the longest I've noticed any smell left. Neither of us has noticed any smell get in to the house. I'd imagine if your doors are sealed well enough to keep the cold at bay it should be fine for keeping smoke out as well. I also have a guest room that sits above the garage and that has never been a problem.


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. Maybe a fan pointing outward with the garage door open a little ways will do the trick. Might have to experiment a little bit.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

My winter time smokes plummet along with the temperature as well.

When I do smoke in the winter, I head out to the garage. I prefer the pipe during the winter as well, less smoke output so I don't fill the whole garage up. Also quicker when it's freezing outside. However, I have smoked plenty of cigars in the garage as well. I find that as long as you crack the bottom of the garage door a bit, maybe a inch or so, that most the smoke funnels out and leaves little to no smell. And within 24 hours I smell nothing.


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

455 Punch said:


> I tried a quick search here for you, but not a thorough one - there was a member on here last year who posted a pic of a small tent or ice-shanty that had set up in his garage. He had a comfy chair, a coffee table, and lamp and maybe a heater in there if I remember right. Then he used the top vent of the shanty chimney-style with dryer vent and a fan to suck the fresh garage air through the tent and vented the dryer hose to the outside. Slick.


Sounds like a portable ice house. Might have to look into something like that.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Put a Cocker doggie door in the garage and stick an exhaust fan in it....


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I smoke inside my house, usually in my living room as I have no one to complain about me doing what I like to do, however I have a couple tips to at least reduce the smell. It works for me in my house.

1. Activated Charcoal. I have a canvass sack of this stuff and it helps absorb odor.
2. White Vinegar. Set up a few bowls of white vinegar throughout your smoking area. The vinegar will absorb some of the odor.
3. Pure Ayre. This stuff is awesome and helps take odor away, especially in fabric. It's also non-toxic and food grade, so you get the benefit of not dying if you accidentally breathe any in, as opposed to Ozium.


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

@thechasm442. Do you do all at once or just one of them? My wife is leaving in January and would like to have a couple of cigars while watching the games. Since she only lets me smoke on the patio.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

smitty8202 said:


> @thechasm442. Do you do all at once or just one of them? My wife is leaving in January and would like to have a couple of cigars while watching the games. Since she only lets me smoke on the patio.


I haven't done the vinegar in a long time but when my ex lived here I did all 3. It's important to note, however, that if your wife has one of those supersonic female noses that hates tobacco, she will probably smell something regardless. My house always smells normal after 12 hours or so though. I've had non smoking friends who could not tell I smoked the night before.


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

Gonna give it a try in the garage. That's the one place wife doesn't care about the smoke.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

thechasm442 said:


> 3. Pure Ayre. This stuff is awesome and helps take odor away, especially in fabric. It's also non-toxic and food grade, so you get the benefit of not dying if you accidentally breathe any in, as opposed to Ozium.


Going to give this a try. Thanks Kevin :thumb:


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

WNYTony said:


> Going to give this a try. Thanks Kevin :thumb:


You can usually find it decently priced in 4 packs on amazon.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

thechasm442 said:


> You can usually find it decently priced in 4 packs on amazon.


Yes I saw that. And if I would have checked Puff 10 minutes earlier I could have added it onto the order I just placed Doh !
Going to be near a Petco this weekend so I'll try and stop and see if they have it - one of their listed retailers.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

WNYTony said:


> Yes I saw that. And if I would have checked Puff 10 minutes earlier I could have added it onto the order I just placed Doh !
> Going to be near a Petco this weekend so I'll try and stop and see if they have it - one of their listed retailers.


Awesome, I hope you find it. It's good for bathroom smells as well haha.


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

For all of you guys that have to put up with the no-smoking-indoors wife policies I seriously hope you're getting something in return. And I don't mean the benefit of being married and regular sex. She gets both of those too.
You're giving something up for her. What's she giving up for your you guys?
If you're just willing to go along with their every wish, they sure must be a lot more wonderful than any woman I've ever met. And mine's pretty awesome...


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Mr. Guy said:


> I have a 2 car finished garage. I back the cars out, open the garage window a crack and leave the door a foot or two away from being closed. Have to hug up pretty close to the heater when it gets below about 20 degrees. The window and the door provide pretty good air flow on most evenings. When I'm done I'll open the door and leave it for maybe 30 minutes while I'm inside getting fully warmed back up. Close the window, put the cars back, and lower the door. The next day there is the slightest cigar odor that lingers, but never in the cars


This is the *exact* same drill for me; it works well enough I suppose, but the wife always complains about not being able to walk through the garage when I'm smoking. To the OP -- consider getting a smoke eater like I am; they don't require any outside venting modifications. They're about $600 new for a two-car garage model...just google "smoke eater" or "air purification" and you'll get a bazillion hits...check ebay too! Now that indoor smoking is being banned all over the country, a lot of bingo halls and VFWs are selling their filtration units. My $.02


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

zippogeek said:


> This is the *exact* same drill for me; it works well enough I suppose, but the wife always complains about not being able to walk through the garage when I'm smoking. To the OP -- consider getting a smoke eater like I am; they don't require any outside venting modifications. They're about $600 new for a two-car garage model...just google "smoke eater" or "air purification" and you'll get a bazillion hits...check ebay too! Now that indoor smoking is being banned all over the country, a lot of bingo halls and VFWs are selling their filtration units. My $.02


I keep thinking about the smoke eater because for some reason, just cracking a window and the garage door isn't working especially if there are 2-3 of us puffing away lol. Problem is I keep seeing A LOT of reviews where they stop working after 3-6 months and the warranty is only 90 days


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

KungFumeta said:


> For all of you guys that have to put up with the no-smoking-indoors wife policies I seriously hope you're getting something in return. And I don't mean the benefit of being married and regular sex. She gets both of those too.
> You're giving something up for her. What's she giving up for your you guys?
> If you're just willing to go along with their every wish, they sure must be a lot more wonderful than any woman I've ever met. And mine's pretty awesome...


It's called love. Love is when you give, with no expectation of return. And when that love is returned, also with no expectation of return, that's when all is right with the world, at home and outside the home.

What's funny is that is that if the other person feels loved, they almost always return it. If you want to do an experiment, and you have to try this for 30 days, give the other person what they want. But, and here is the big but, you CANNOT be doing it out spite or from a desire to get something back. Just do it to observe. (But you also have to know what she considers an act of love - mine doesn't care about gifts, but she loves any act of service, and that's what makes her feel loved. And so I love her and when I feel loved, I actually do enjoy helping out with the dishes, vacuuming, running errands, whatever. Other family members may like us to just spend time with them. And some just like to hear a compliment or encouraging word. Others might like a gentle touch or hug or snuggle (we all like sex so that doesn't count).

These 5 things are called "the love languages" (gifts, touch, acts of service, quality time, and words of encouragement). And typically we and our loved ones, parents and kids included, don't always speak the same love language. So we have to learn their language and speak it, and then they end up speaking our love language (in most cases anyway).

Also, we communicate our love in the language that we either were missing as a kid or felt loved in as a kid. And we all speak more than one, but 1 or 2 may stand out.

Yeah, I'm a nut job.

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming on how to enjoy a smoke outside of our castles (which totally sucks).


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

KungFumeta said:


> For all of you guys that have to put up with the no-smoking-indoors wife policies I seriously hope you're getting something in return. And I don't mean the benefit of being married and regular sex. She gets both of those too.
> You're giving something up for her. What's she giving up for your you guys?
> If you're just willing to go along with their every wish, they sure must be a lot more wonderful than any woman I've ever met. And mine's pretty awesome...


happy wife happy life...... sometimes some balltes are better left to lose...... in my opinion this is one because you turn it into a win win...... got to a local B&M...... Get to smoke AND get out of the house win win lol buts its about respect as well towards her too which is all part of love


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

droy1958 said:


> Put a Cocker doggie door in the garage and stick an exhaust fan in it....


I actually have this in my garage and it would be a good way to create some cross ventilation!


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

thechasm442 said:


> I smoke inside my house, usually in my living room as I have no one to complain about me doing what I like to do, however I have a couple tips to at least reduce the smell. It works for me in my house.
> 
> 1. Activated Charcoal. I have a canvass sack of this stuff and it helps absorb odor.
> 2. White Vinegar. Set up a few bowls of white vinegar throughout your smoking area. The vinegar will absorb some of the odor.
> 3. Pure Ayre. This stuff is awesome and helps take odor away, especially in fabric. It's also non-toxic and food grade, so you get the benefit of not dying if you accidentally breathe any in, as opposed to Ozium.


Great suggestions! Thanks.


----------



## ccie6011 (May 8, 2012)

You could buy a house and smoke inside?? It sounds like your wife has a house, and you don't!


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

I saw a video with a guy who had a bar in his garage, he recommended a Lampe Berger lamp. They apparently do a pretty darn good job of cleaning the air and they also give off a scent to help mask the cigar. They aren't terribly expensive, if I was going to smoke inside somewhere I'd try it...


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Steve, before going on a shopping spree trying to find a store bought way of removing smoke. Why not just smoke your cigar, then when done open your garage door up for a couple hours. I just have a old single car detached thats probably 60+ years old, so it's not insulated or anything snazzy. But I have tons of gear bags, furniture, etc that absorb smells. And even though I smoke in it with the door closed and heater on, once I leave it when I'm done I just keep the garage door open. I come back out later in the day and sweep out any snow that might have blown in, and close the door. Haven't noticed any lingering smells, and no one ever comments on it smelling.
Just a thought


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Cocker_dude said:


> I actually have this in my garage and it would be a good way to create some cross ventilation!


And if you get one, it could be your biggest fan.....just sayin'.....Best, David


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

demuths1770 said:


> happy wife happy life...... sometimes some balltes are better left to lose...... in my opinion this is one because you turn it into a win win...... got to a local B&M...... Get to smoke AND get out of the house win win lol buts its about respect as well towards her too which is all part of love


Rings gauge for you, sir!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

KungFumeta said:


> For all of you guys that have to put up with the no-smoking-indoors wife policies I seriously hope you're getting something in return. And I don't mean the benefit of being married and regular sex. She gets both of those too.
> You're giving something up for her. What's she giving up for your you guys?
> If you're just willing to go along with their every wish, they sure must be a lot more wonderful than any woman I've ever met. And mine's pretty awesome...


WAIT! Are you saying that being married I am entitled to regular sex? It that written downs somewhere in law so I can show my wife she is not providing her share of the benefits?


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

Well forcing your husband to smoke outside in 10º weather for an hour because the smell of a cigar bothers you for TWENTY SECONDS while you get in the car sure as hell doesn't seem very loving to me.

Of course I understand what love is and the point of giving without expecting anything in return. But I also know the difference between love and getting screwed. A lot of men are getting screwed in their marriages by sticking to the "happy wife, happy life" mantra just so they don't have to put up with the incessant whining, pressuring and manipulation that comes with not doing whatever it is that the wife's bitching about.
"Happy wife, happy life", but who gives a crap if its the husband who's unhappy...



455 Punch said:


> It's called love. Love is when you give, with no expectation of return. And when that love is returned, also with no expectation of return, that's when all is right with the world, at home and outside the home.
> 
> What's funny is that is that if the other person feels loved, they almost always return it. If you want to do an experiment, and you have to try this for 30 days, give the other person what they want. But, and here is the big but, you CANNOT be doing it out spite or from a desire to get something back. Just do it to observe. (But you also have to know what she considers an act of love - mine doesn't care about gifts, but she loves any act of service, and that's what makes her feel loved. And so I love her and when I feel loved, I actually do enjoy helping out with the dishes, vacuuming, running errands, whatever. Other family members may like us to just spend time with them. And some just like to hear a compliment or encouraging word. Others might like a gentle touch or hug or snuggle (we all like sex so that doesn't count).
> 
> ...


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> WAIT! Are you saying that being married I am entitled to regular sex? It that written downs somewhere in law so I can show my wife she is not providing her share of the benefits?


Technically it's written in the bible, and if you had a christian marriage in a church, refusal to have regular intercourse is grounds for divorce before a Vatican Tribunal. It's not gonna fly, but the technicality is indeed there...


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

I think the least offensive smell in my garage is from the cigar smoke.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

KungFumeta said:


> Technically it's written in the bible, and if you had a christian marriage in a church, refusal to have regular intercourse is grounds for divorce before a Vatican Tribunal. It's not gonna fly, but the technicality is indeed there...


Yeah, I'm guessin she's gonna fall back on her Pentecostal upbringing as a way to diffuse my catholic needs.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

KungFumeta said:


> Well forcing your husband to smoke outside in 10º weather for an hour because the smell of a cigar bothers you for TWENTY SECONDS while you get in the car sure as hell doesn't seem very loving to me.
> 
> Of course I understand what love is and the point of giving without expecting anything in return. But I also know the difference between love and getting screwed. A lot of men are getting screwed in their marriages by sticking to the "happy wife, happy life" mantra just so they don't have to put up with the incessant whining, pressuring and manipulation that comes with not doing whatever it is that the wife's bitching about.
> "Happy wife, happy life", but who gives a crap if its the husband who's unhappy...


to me as long as my wife would be happy i would be happy.... to me you are supposted to marry your best friend. to me i always wanna see my best friend happy so if having to go outside to smoke or to a local B&M to smoke makes her happy i will because at the end of the day she too dose things to make me happy. its nothing but a constant give in an take...... yeah maybe it seems like she is taking more now but im sure there is times you end up taking more from her than you are giving her


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Many of us probably blame it on our wife, but we don't want that shit in our house either. I wont go to peoples homes if they are smokers. My clothes stink, I feel gross, just not my style. I prefer to smoke outside anyway, or at a b&m. The thought of smoking in my house and not being able to take a shower after to help after, sounds horrible to me. 

Now on the side of saying we should do what we want. That's just silly. Not many wives are going to be thrilled with their hubby trying to push his manhood by smoking a cigar inside. Cigars stink bad, most of us like I said don't want that stench ourselves.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Mitch said:


> Many of us probably blame it on our wife, but we don't want that shit in our house either. I wont go to peoples homes if they are smokers. My clothes stink, I feel gross, just not my style. I prefer to smoke outside anyway, or at a b&m. The thought of smoking in my house and not being able to take a shower after to help after, sounds horrible to me.
> 
> Now on the side of saying we should do what we want. That's just silly. Not many wives are going to be thrilled with their hubby trying to push his manhood by smoking a cigar inside. Cigars stink bad, most of us like I said don't want that stench ourselves.


in all honesty i hate the way my clothes smell when i get back from a day of smoking at a B&M that has a bunch of people smoking.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

demuths1770 said:


> in all honesty i hate the way my clothes smell when i get back from a day of smoking at a B&M that has a bunch of people smoking.


I agree, I take my clothes off in my garage and run into the shower haha. Pipes aren't as bad, at least I don't feel like I smoked as much when smoking a pipe


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Mitch said:


> Many of us probably blame it on our wife, but we don't want that shit in our house either. I wont go to peoples homes if they are smokers. My clothes stink, I feel gross, just not my style. I prefer to smoke outside anyway, or at a b&m. The thought of smoking in my house and not being able to take a shower after to help after, sounds horrible to me.


Exactly. My wife wouldn't let me smoke in the house in a million years. But I wouldn't do it anyway. When I was single and lived by myself, I never smoked inside. She and I used to smoke cigs many years ago, and I never would have let her smoke in the house, even if she wanted to. Not a husband vs wife thing to me at all.

I love cigars, but I hate smelling like them. Even after I have a cigar outside, I'll usually throw on a different shirt after I'm done, if it's convenient. I use my garage for a lot of things, especially in the winter when it's cold. I don't want the garage smelling like cigar smoke. I don't want the walls and ceilings stained. I'll go to the B&M, bundle up on the deck or front porch, or just not smoke as much in the winter.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

JustTroItIn said:


> I think the least offensive smell in my garage is from the cigar smoke.


 Indeed sir!

My wife dislikes the smell of Hoppe's #9 Gun cleaning solvent (which to me is intoxicating), more so than any cigar smells I create.

That reminds me, for years my family had an automotive garage, junk yard and separate bodyshop. As a teenager I loved hanging out with the menfolk here, listening to the stories, and getting my hands dirty. The bodyshop would often times get me high with the smells of thinner, and paint. But the garage always had that masculine smell of grease, dirt, motor oils, tranny fluids, etc. Just made you feel like gruntin' and kickin back a Black Velvet and Gingerale. Which more often that not would happen as soon as closing time came around. None of the womenfolk spent much time visiting the garage after hours, mainly a bunch of greasy mechanics, tellin tales, and laughing while smoking cigarettes and pounding back drinks. Drinking time always ended when the bottles were empty. Looking back its kinda surprising I have any brain cells left. Ahh the good old days.

My garage isn't like that, but I wouldn't really mind if it was. Of course it would have to be a heck of a lot bigger.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Well I'm a man's man and I don't put up with my wife's bull. I run my house. I mean I run all my house. Washer, dryer, vacuum, ironing, stove, knitting......


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

droy1958 said:


> Well I'm a man's man and I don't put up with my wife's bull. I run my house. I mean I run all my house. Washer, dryer, vacuum, ironing, stove, knitting......


bwaaa,haa, haaa.....awesome.. that's just awesome...:rotfl:


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

My wife hates in when I smoke in the garage because it makes it’s way up the vents in the garage (even though I close them) and does smell a little. What I did was get a forced air propane heater. It’s a Mr. Heater QBT (quiet burner technology) because the regular ones are LOUD, but this one is about as loud as a medium sized fan. I have it blowing right on me as I sit by the garage door with it cracked open about a foot and have a fan blowing out the crack. Since the heater is blowing the hot air right on me it’s pretty comfortable. Keeps me warm and the garage from not stinking.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

You guys with garages are lucky. I usually have to smoke while sitting in my car on the street. Can't smoke in my apartment, can't smoke at parks or beaches. There's an abandoned parking lot I sometimes drive to and sit in my car (or stand outside leaning against it) while I smoke


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

@MDSPHOTO, its in.the Bible in a couple of ways lol. 
1) Her body belongs to you, and yours to her.
2) "Do not withhold yourselves from each other, except for a time of prayer, then come back together, lest you be tempted"
I probably have a couple words wrong, but yes, those are both in the Bible
@droy1958 , thats awesome :rofl:


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

@MDSPHOTO, its in.the Bible in a couple of ways lol. 
1) Her body belongs to you, and yours to her.
2) "Do not withhold yourselves from each other, except for a time of prayer, then come back together, lest you be tempted"
I probably have a couple words wrong, but yes, those are both in the Bible
@droy1958 , thats awesome :rofl:


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> You guys with garages are lucky. I usually have to smoke while sitting in my car on the street. Can't smoke in my apartment, can't smoke at parks or beaches. There's an abandoned parking lot I sometimes drive to and sit in my car (or stand outside leaning against it) while I smoke


Dude, that's just sad.

No doubt Im lucky that I enjoy an old garage to smoke in at home. And I smoke throughout the week at my place of work. My pipe cellar is even kept here. To not have ANY place to relax and enjoy a pipe or cigar is just sad. If your ever in my neck of the woods, your welcome to share what I have and smoke with me. I wont even make you stay in the car.


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

Trackmyer said:


> Indeed sir! My wife dislikes the smell of Hoppe's No.9 Gun cleaning solvent (which to me is intoxicating), more so than any cigar smells I create.


**Off Topic Alert**

If you ever get the chance, try some G96 for your firearm cleaning chores. Great stuff and smells great - to the point that your wife will even let you clean the guns in the house.. just sayin...   MAJOR wife points.. and hey, as Red Green would say "We're all in this together.."


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

Shaun said:


> ... I live in Minnesota and no other state gets more frigid....


As a survivor of 4 1/2 years in Grand Forks, ND, I take exception to that statement. :nono:


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

MegaGlide said:


> As a survivor of 4 1/2 years in Grand Forks, ND, I take exception to that statement. :nono:


Point taken! I checked and we're 3rd. Behind Alaska, and yes, North Dakota.


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

I was going to post a big reply to some of the posts but I don't think I can keep it friendly, so instead I'm just going to make a couple quick points and then retire from the thread:

1) When it comes to relationships you aren't entitled to anything, she's your significant other and not a slave, it's a partnership and you're lucky she even puts up with the hobby at all.
2) Most people don't smoke inside because cigar smoke smells awful, it doesn't smell like it tastes and it ruins everything and *never* goes away once it gets in fabric and paint over any decent period of time.
3) No one is keeping you in a cold climate, nothing is stopping you from building a 4 seasons cigar room with separate ventilation/heating/cooling and no one is forcing you to be with a woman who won't let you smoke inside.

You make your own choices and the people around you will choose whether or not they want to put up with you. I don't care much if people aren't super intelligent, I don't care if they are a bit selfish, I don't care if they are a little mean or rude, but I *HATE* people who act entitled. I despise it almost as much as statistics and political media.


----------

